# hemet vally bottle collectors



## marhimio (Feb 21, 2012)

hi everyone! i was just notifying anybody who lives in the riverside county area, or wants to drive a long way to hemet about the hemet vally bottle collectors club. it takes place every third saturday of the month, at provident bank, hemet, starting at ten thirty in the morning. it is a great enviroment for both new and experienced bottle collectors.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  marhimio
> 
> hi everyone! i was just notifying anybody who lives in the riverside county area, or wants to drive a long way to hemet about the hemet vally bottle collectors club. it takes place every third saturday of the month, at provident bank, hemet, starting at ten thirty in the morning. it is a great enviroment for both new and experienced bottle collectors.


Is there a state associated with that? I'd like to know how long a drive I have to make. []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 21, 2012)

> hemet vally bottle collectors club


Never mind is this them or is it old web data.
*Hemet Valley Antique Bottle and Collectables Club*, 19 members, P.O. Box 2652, Hemet, California 92546, Meeting Location: Provident Bank, 1690 E. Florida Avenue on the third Saturday of every month, Hemet, California. Contact: Gwen Leavy, President, 1083 Via Verde, Cathedral City, California 92234-4366, Tele: 818.425.9358, Email: Gwennj@Msn.com


----------



## marhimio (Feb 21, 2012)

have you ever been to there meeting?


----------



## marhimio (Feb 21, 2012)

i am one of there younger members.


----------

